

Airplay is Apple's TV Strategy (stream any H.264 video over AirPlay) - illumin8
http://www.9to5mac.com/27015/airplay-is-apples-go-to-market-internet-tv-strategy

======
illumin8
From the article:

"We found out last night that it isn’t just iTunes content that it will be
able to broadcast. Any H.264 content from the web can be broadcast over
Airplay to your HDTV.

That includes any video that can play on your iOS 4.2 device, like: Facebook
video, YouTube, Netflix, Videos, BBC News, MLB and really anything else you
can watch on your iOS device. That also includes videos built into Apps and
magazine subscriptions too. All of this can be beamed to your AppleTV via
Airplay."

